# Own “This is Where I Leave You” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on December 16th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“The year’s first real crowd pleaser, a comedy-drama that presses all the right buttons but does so with intelligence and skill.”

— Rafer Guzman, Newsday



YOU’RE NEVER TOO OLD TO RETURN HOME WHEN

THIS IS WHERE I LEAVE YOU

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON DECEMBER 16 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD contain great bonus features including “The Gospel According to Rabbi Boner”



Burbank, CA, October 23, 2014 – Welcome home and get uncomfortable when “This is Where I Leave You,” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on December 16 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Based on the hilarious and poignant best-selling novel by Jonathan Tropper, “This is Where I Leave You” is a dramatic comedy that follows four grown siblings as they return to their childhood home to mourn their father’s passing. 



“This is Where I leave You” stars an ensemble cast that includes Jason Bateman (Netflix’s “Arrested Development”); Golden Globe® and Emmy® Award winner Tina Fey (NBC’s “30 Rock”); and two-time Oscar® winner, multiple Golden Globe® honoree and 2013 Emmy® Award nominee Jane Fonda (“Klute,” “Coming Home,” HBO’s “The Newsroom”). The film also stars Adam Driver (HBO’s “Girls”), Rose Byrne (“Bridesmaids,” “X-Men: First Class”), Corey Stoll (“House of Cards,” “Midnight in Paris”) and Kathryn Hahn (NBC’s “Parks and Recreation”).



Shawn Levy, who helmed the blockbuster “Night at the Museum” films, as well as “Date Night” and “Real Steel,” directed “This is Where I Leave You” from a screenplay by Jonathan Tropper. “This is Where I Leave You” was produced by Paula Weinstein, Shawn Levy, and Jeffrey Levine, with Mary McLaglen and Jonathan Tropper serving as executive producers. 



“This is Where I Leave You” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray Disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “This is Where I Leave You” on Digital HD via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



When their father passes away, four grown siblings, bruised and banged up by their respective adult lives, are forced to return to their childhood home and live under the same roof together for a week, along with their over-sharing mother and an assortment of spouses, exes and might-have-beens. Confronting their history and the frayed states of their relationships among the people who know and love them best, they ultimately reconnect in hysterical and emotionally affecting ways amid the chaos, humor, heartache and redemption that only families can provide—driving us insane even as they remind us of our truest, and often best, selves. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“This is Where I Leave You” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Deleted and Extended Scenes

· The Narrative Voice: A Discussion with Shawn Levy and Jonathan Tropper

· The Narrative Voice: A Commentary with Shawn Levy and Jonathan Tropper

· The Gospel According to Rabbi Boner

· Points of Departure



“This is Where I Leave You” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· The Gospel According to Rabbi Boner



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“This is Where I Leave You” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “This is Where I Leave You” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: December 16, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 103 minutes

Rating: R for language, sexual content and some drug use

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

